# Tigh Valley Sept 14



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*Sept. 14 & 15: The Beaver State APBTC (OR) will host a 2 day conformation show and weight pull at the Wasco County Fairgrounds in Tygh Valley, OR. (Ch of Ch and Ace of Ace classes will be held if pre-entries allow.) Contact Keith (503)661-7281, Joel (360)636-5472 or J.P. (503)861-0103.

Anyone going? I am!


----------

